# Rite in the Rain Note Pad



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I recall that the surveyor notebooks used to be on very robust paper, not sure if its the same stuff or not. I bought a bunch of them when they were on clearance several years ago and still have one or two left, great for all kinds of hard service note taking.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a great idea! I was just standing in the middle of my backyard in a rain storm wishing I could write down how stupid it was to stand in the middle of my backyard in a rain storm.


----------



## Moellering (Feb 24, 2011)

I carry one of these when I am kayaking to not ewildlife sightings (mostly birds). They are pricey, but work great in potentially (or actually) wet situations.


----------

